# Concealer: Before or After foundation?



## rororebel (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey! 

I've been wearing make-up for a few years now and I've always thought that concealer goes on *before* foundation. 
Recently I was getting ready with a friend and she started laughing as I put my concealer under my foundation! Apparently she has always been taught to put concealer on top of foundation! I've asked a few friends and a MUA at MAC and they've all said different things! To me it makes sense to put on concealer under my foundation because I'm nc45/50 and wear nw40 concealer and would have horrible light circles around my eyes if I didn't! 
Am I doing something totally wrong or does it not really matter?


----------



## Skin*Deep (Aug 13, 2009)

I always do it after, because sometimes after foundation I find that I don't really need any concealer anywhere, and that is how i do it on other people too, but I say if it's working for you, then it can't be "wrong"!


----------



## dietcokeg (Aug 13, 2009)

the way i see it theirs no right way of doing it - wat works for u best is what u should do. i actually sometimes do both for better coverage but either way whatever works for ur skin is what u should do.


----------



## NubianHoneii (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dietcokeg* 

 
_the way i see it theirs no right way of doing it - wat works for u best is what u should do. i actually sometimes do both for better coverage but either way whatever works for ur skin is what u should do._

 
Exactly my sentiment. There is no right or wrong way to do it .. you just use the method that best works for your problem areas.

This woman in the CCO was damn near screaming at the MA (or salesperson) because she told her that she could wear the concealer over her foundation. The lady swore up and down that concealer should ONLY be applied under foundation .. she actually looked kinda stupid screaming over make-up.


----------



## MACterliastic (Aug 13, 2009)

Whatever I works! I always put it under, just seems like the right way to me! lol.


----------



## mdjmsj (Aug 13, 2009)

I do both-concealer  for blemishes/redness under, concealer for under-eye over. That's just me though. I guess there is no right or wrong way of doing it-whatever works for you!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

^ I do both too...I put the Orange concealer under eye first for my dark circles...then foundation...then I put regular concelaer under my eyes after and buff ...But I agree there is no right or wrong way...whatever works for each person


----------



## Tahti (Aug 13, 2009)

I usually do it after my foundation, that way I don't over do it.


----------



## Kaycee37 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm Nc45 and I like to apply concealer over my foundation. I need that "pop" of light under my eye. It depends on how much you need to conceal. 
HTH


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NubianHoneii* 

 
_Exactly my sentiment. There is no right or wrong way to do it .. you just use the method that best works for your problem areas.

This woman in the CCO was damn near screaming at the MA (or salesperson) because she told her that she could wear the concealer over her foundation. The lady swore up and down that concealer should ONLY be applied under foundation .. she actually looked kinda stupid screaming over make-up._

 
was this in Woodbury? people get so emotional in there haha


----------



## KIT (Aug 13, 2009)

I do both, i put my normal color on first, then after im done with my makeup i put a lighter one under my eyes, just to give it that fresh look. But like everyone said; makeup has no rules.


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 13, 2009)

For me it just depends on the foundation or concealer that I'm wearing. If I know that my foundation is full coverage I do concealer after. But if it's a light coverage I do concealer first, because it looks more natural. I never do it consistently one way or the other.


----------



## Sass (Aug 13, 2009)

Before foundation for me.


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 13, 2009)

NOpe girl dont freak out..... its really about prefrence i also do it under foundation but my MUA does it after (i use the same color)... she ways you waste less foundation... i dont see a difference though


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 13, 2009)

I've done it both ways, but more recently I've been putting it over foundation/tinted moisturizer.  I find I'm using a lot less, and I don't have the aggravation of having to re-do because putting the foundation on, moved the concealer off.

Whatever works for you.


----------



## elongreach (Aug 13, 2009)

To each it's own really.  I used to put mine on before, but I felt like I was just rubbing it off when I put on foundation.  Now I put it on after and all is right with the world.


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Aug 13, 2009)

I do both but usually put it under...works better for me that way. Just do what works for you=)


----------



## x___ME (Aug 13, 2009)

it does *really* depend on what *you* prefer & on your skin type .
i personally do it first because it covers my blemished better & the foundation blends it in w/ my skin tone .


----------



## rororebel (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks for all the replies!
I guess I'm going to keep doing it my way,even though alot of you *do* have a point that applying it under foundation seems to wipe it off a little! I'll try both ways for a while.
Thanks again!


----------



## suzy.q (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree that it depends on your own preferences and methods.  I used to use both, but as I get older I'm starting to not like the heavyish feeling that foundation leaves on my skin--anything denser than very light mosturizer bugs me now, for some reason.  

So for a few years now I've been using concealer, only... I dab a cream-based one on any spots and on the undereye circles, using my fingers (I prefer them to brushes, it helps adjust the texture) and then blend out.  Then, with my fingers still smudged with concealer, I rub them lightly over the rest of my face to just blend further and even out the finish, so to speak.  A light brushing of powder sets everything.  

The result, for me at least, is a lot more natural and lighter on my face.


----------



## YesicaElana (Aug 24, 2009)

After. It moves if you put it on before and you find yourself needing more. Plus you won't know what to conceal and how much to conceal until you put on your foundation and concealer blends better over foundation.


----------



## User38 (Aug 24, 2009)

I use two concealers -- a corrector for color and then a light concealer.  I like to put on the color corrector after I do my eye makeup usually after the last application of mascara.  I will then put on my foundation, and the light concealer in order to even it all up -- I then finish it all off with LM Secret brightening powder


----------



## meela188 (Aug 24, 2009)

It really depends on what type of foundation you use. If you use a liquid foundation then you def put on you concealer after your foundation, because if you put it on before you will probably wipe most of it off while putting on your foundation. you must remember to moisturize your face prior to putting on concealer and then blend after your concealer has been set, finish everything off with a good loose powder.


----------



## kariii (Aug 24, 2009)

I find when I put on concealer after, it looks really blotchy, I don't have much to cover though, just a few scars I get from little pimples I get near 'time of the month'and some red blemishes here and there.. so I dab a little under and put on regular foundation.. Plus my conealer is a lighter color than regular foundation but my under eye, I do after since it's a brightenning one and it doesn't make much sense to put it under. So to answer your question.. face concealer under foundation, under eyes concealer over foundation..


----------



## jazmatazz (Aug 25, 2009)

I put concealer before on my face. I have a lot to cover and I found this method works best for my skin. I can also put on less foundation this way since most of my issues are taking care of. I've been using MAC select cover up and if you let it dry a little bit, it doesn't really budge. Under eye concealer goes after.

You aren't doing it wrong, definitely do what works best for you!


----------



## makeba (Aug 28, 2009)

i have found a method that works for me now. i use the mufe concealor pallette with the orange concealor in it. i put on the orange concealor then i put on my foundation. if i use my liquid foundation i still put on the orange concealor first but will pat the foundation under my eye area followed up with the light colored concealor in the pallette that brightens the eye area. since doing this method i have found the coverage is better. but still do what works for you.


----------



## sja103 (Aug 29, 2009)

I put it on after. When you put your foundation on it sometimes evens out or covers up what you need to be covered, so you dont actually need concealer. Also, I find it just moves the concealer around when you put it on before.


----------

